# Naturals who have successfully loosened curls or texture NATURALLY?



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 27, 2008)

If you have succcessfully loosened your curls or texture naturally without experiencing damage ( like heat stretching), please share how you have done it?

I'm trying to find every alternative I can to the creamy texlax crack, so I would love to hear about and see pics of the changes?

This would include: 

- Baking Soda
- Coconut and lime
- Henna
- Clay
- Natural relaxing (hydroxide and lye free) products
- and OCT or MSM if it applies.


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2008)

This sounds interesting!


----------



## MonPetite (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got reviews and tutorials on baking soda and sour cream/lemon in my drugstore fotki. Yogurt/coconut+lime didn't do anything for my thick mane.

I must say though, I'm not a fan of the use of the phrase "creamy crack" as it implies those who use chemicals have no self-control and are self-destructive lunatics. Verses women making use of a tool to achieve a particular style option.

Natural "texturizers" will never be as strong as chemical ones. So, it may be worth keeping it as your absolute last resort?


----------



## SpyCats (Jul 27, 2008)

My hair texture is considerably loose now because I use henna on a regular basis. To be honest with you, the loose texture isn't something that I like or want, my main reason for using henna is to cover grays and I really don't like to use hair dyes because of the chemicals that they contain. I will continue to utilize henna because I love the benefits (e.g. stronger hair and the beautiful jet black color that I get from indigo). If you want a looser texture, henna is definitely the way to achieve it.


----------



## adw425 (Jul 28, 2008)

I stumbled upon some things in the last nine months that did loosen my texture considerably.  The first thing was yogurt.  I had a huge container of it in my fridge, so I went searching all over the internet for benefits of yogurt conditioning and then proceeded to add some to my conditioner one day.  My hair felt so silky that I did it two more times that same week and three times the following week.  After that I noticed how loose my texture was, so I started researching this "phenomenon" which led me to the lime and coconut milk thread and that is where I found that yogurt does indeed loosen ones curl pattern -- likely because of the lactic acid it contains.  I did the yogurt for about four months with great results, but the last time I ran out in February, I just never bought anymore.

Other things that have loosened my curl pattern have been the baking soda treatments and my aphogee treatments (see Naturals Let Talk Protein thread).  However, the thing I believe that has loosened my curl/wave pattern the most and kept it loose is my use of food grade aloe vera.  I started using it the second week in January and use on my hair (and scalp) nightly.  When I noticed around March or April that my hair never poufed out anymore and hangs down and that I can now wear my hair down without the use of heat, I started researching again and that is when I learned that aloe vera contains lactic acid.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi'ya - regarding the aloe vera...if i have a plant can i use this in some way?? please advise..i thought perhaps alongside my co wash or something??



adw425 said:


> I stumbled upon some things in the last nine months that did loosen my texture considerably. The first thing was yogurt. I had a huge container of it in my fridge, so I went searching all over the internet for benefits of yogurt conditioning and then proceeded to add some to my conditioner one day. My hair felt so silky that I did it two more times that same week and three times the following week. After that I noticed how loose my texture was, so I started researching this "phenomenon" which led me to the lime and coconut milk thread and that is where I found that yogurt does indeed loosen ones curl pattern -- likely because of the lactic acid it contains. I did the yogurt for about four months with great results, but the last time I ran out in February, I just never bought anymore.
> 
> Other things that have loosened my curl pattern have been the baking soda treatments and my aphogee treatments (see Naturals Let Talk Protein thread). However, the thing I believe that has loosened my curl/wave pattern the most and kept it loose is my use of food grade aloe vera. I started using it the second week in January and use on my hair (and scalp) nightly. When I noticed around March or April that my hair never poufed out anymore and hangs down and that I can now wear my hair down without the use of heat, I started researching again and that is when I learned that aloe vera contains lactic acid.


----------



## adw425 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, in the thread that initially got my attention regarding aloe vera, I believe the person the poster was referring to was using the plant.  However, I have used both the plant in the past and the skincare version of aloe vera and they both made my hair tacky/sticky, which is the reason I never used it in the past for more than two or three days.  When I saw that AV thread in January, I just happened to have the dietary supplement version in-house, so that is what I used and it worked magnificently.  I never stick with anything for very long because I love to experiment and aloe vera is the only thing I have stuck with for over six months and I will continue to stick with it.   I believe my hair likes the food grade aloe vera gel best because purified water is the first ingredient and my hair loves water-based products.   The thing is is that I use on my hair DAILY without fail and that is why I believe that my curl pattern has loosened and stayed loose (my hair never tangles very much anymore either), but I don't know for sure.  I am just extrapolating.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

I have found that my texure has changed due to optimal conditioninig and natural and organic products on my hair.

This is not an overnight process. It takes time, and patience to focus on what works for you.

It also takes a bit of 'detox' time from other commercial products - for me anyways. I have really 'virgin' hair. 

I can now tell almost immediately how any product ( styling, gels, etc) will work on my hair because it is really detoxified.


Like ADW, I don't have many knots or major tangles, and I don't have too much major dryness at all.

Good luck!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 28, 2008)

I achieved great results using yogurt bananas and honey. Pics are in my fokti.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 28, 2008)

littlegoldlamb said:


> I've got reviews and tutorials on baking soda and sour cream/lemon in my drugstore fotki. Yogurt/coconut+lime didn't do anything for my thick mane.


 
Ya'll, help me understand,if you don't like your god given texture,change it with a texlax?You all do know that none of these things will change your texture right? I mean the only "permanent" non chemical thing that was mentioned was "heat stretching" also known as HEAT DAMAGE!I couldn't imagine why someone would sacrifice healthy hair for heat damage? If you stretch and find that you don't like it, why not just texlax? I mean I have seen lots of ladies here with really nice texlaxed hair.




littlegoldlamb said:


> I must say though, I'm not a fan of the use of the phrase "creamy crack" as it implies those who use chemicals have no self-control and are self-destructive lunatics. Verses women making use of a tool to achieve a particular style option.


 
I understand that not every person is "addicted" to relaxing, but some are. I agree with you as well as with the person that said the original comment.



littlegoldlamb said:


> Natural "texturizers" will never be as strong as chemical ones. So, it may be worth keeping it as your absolute last resort?


 
Again, why not just texturize?I don't understand why you would "settle" for something you don't want,when you can just change your lookup?
Someone please give me a clue. I guess that I am just not getting it....


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 28, 2008)

My texture has changed over time (less coily, more wavy) but I can't put my finger on what caused the change, as I wasn't really trying to change my texture. 

My list of suspects? 

Henna. Mega-Tek (the protein is doing something - odd (in a good way) to my hair - making it heavier, maybe?). Caramel Treatment (and I think this is mostly because of all the moisture my hair soaks up). Time (as my hair gets longer, the curls get looser - I have fine hair, too). 

I really have noticed that the more intensely moisturized my hair is, the looser the curls are. After a steam treatment, my hair hangs - which is the ONLY time it does. 

*ajargon02*  - some people simply do NOT want to use caustic chemicals on their scalp/hair/head - thus, the search for alternatives.


----------



## adw425 (Jul 28, 2008)

I was not looking to change my texture or loosen my curl pattern either.  However, when it happened to a significant degree, I did go looking for reasons why it happened and I can offer that information in threads such as these.   I have to also co-sign on the steam treatments.  I did one yesterday and my hair actually hung down almost absolutely straight, so to borrow JustKiyas words, I need to also add that to my list of "suspects."


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> Ya'll, help me understand,if you don't like your god given texture,change it with a texlax?You all do know that none of these things will change your texture right? I mean the only "permanent" non chemical thing that was mentioned was "heat stretching" also known as HEAT DAMAGE!I couldn't imagine why someone would sacrifice healthy hair for heat damage? If you stretch and find that you don't like it, why not just texlax? I mean I have seen lots of ladies here with really nice texlaxed hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Chemical relaxers, etc, do not work for me. Please do not label everyone that use these natural /alternative methods.

I am not out to Change the texture of my hair. My goal is HEALTHY HAIR free of all the Chemicals and by products that so many people constantly complain about on the forum.


I don't have major Splits, major dryness, or major setbacks. I have constant great results.

I don't understand why people think that Slapping on a relaxer is the anwser to everything.  The process is not that Old, ya know.... If you were living in the world even 60 years ago.... A relaxer would not be an option.

Sheesh.


----------



## kurlybella (Jul 28, 2008)

i love the texture of my hair, but i have notice that my curls have stretched now that my hair hangs down.

it used to grow out. now with the length, it grows down.

healthy moisture and length i would say.


----------



## laurend (Jul 28, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Chemical relaxers, etc, do not work for me. Please do not label everyone that use these natural /alternative methods.
> 
> I am not out to Change the texture of my hair. My goal is HEALTHY HAIR free of all the Chemicals and by products that so many people constantly complain about on the forum.
> 
> ...


 

Why are you trying to loosen up your hair?  I really don't understand, please enlightened me on this one.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 28, 2008)

laurend said:


> Why are you trying to loosen up your hair? I really don't understand, please enlightened me on this one.


 
I am not trying to loosen my hair texture. 

That just happens to be the result of using these products.


----------



## username12 (Jul 28, 2008)

Adding SAA (silk amino acids) to my deep conditioner makes my hair feel like silk and it makes the hair soft and manageable.  It's amazing.

MSM has also changed my hair texture.  My hair has a more loose hair curl pattern.  I take the liquid form from Vitamin Shoppe with orange juice (you must take vitamin C with MSM to reap the best results)

I wash my hair with baking soda, it leaves my hair more managable as well.

Lastly, the yogert/buttermilk mask has greatly loosen up my curl.  There is a BIG thread about it.  

Doing all of this makes my natural 4A hair very managable.  I can blow dry is and it's fairly straight.  I will never go back to relaxers because after learning about these techniques, there is no need to.


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 28, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> Ya'll, help me understand,if you don't like your god given texture,change it with a texlax?You all do know that none of these things will change your texture right? I mean the only "permanent" non chemical thing that was mentioned was "heat stretching" also known as HEAT DAMAGE!I couldn't imagine why someone would sacrifice healthy hair for heat damage? If you stretch and find that you don't like it, why not just texlax? I mean I have seen lots of ladies here with really nice texlaxed hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think the point they are making is that they dont want to put chemicals in their hair and want to use more natural methods... yogurt, milk, lime, henna, etc... will all loosen your texture, but it will be temporary and they can always go back to their natural curl a chemical process will not allow that and can be more damageing.. why do people say heat stretching = heat damage, if you keep straighting your hair, of course some ends will remain straight, but it does not mean your hair is damage esp... if its not breaking or splitting... and I know a lot of people who have been getting their hair pressed all their life and its very long, doesnt seem too damage too me.


----------



## shocol (Jul 28, 2008)

laurend said:


> Why are you trying to loosen up your hair?  I really don't understand, please enlightened me on this one.



I don't know about others, but I would like to loosen my curl pattern because my hair is very dense, thick.  For me, thick hair + coily = greatly increased styling time.

Loosening my hair is just a way to make my hair more manageable without using chemicals.  The two methods that seem to work for me, when I decide to use them, are henna and steam treatments.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Intersting thread...


----------



## ImFree27 (Jul 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> My texture has changed over time (less coily, more wavy) but I can't put my finger on what caused the change, as I wasn't really trying to change my texture.
> 
> My list of suspects?
> 
> ...


 
This is true for me too, at the bolded. the longer my hair gets, the looser it is, at the crown where its shorter the curls are tighter.. at the back where its longer the curls are looser as in the front, but when I had a twa, the curls were really tight, but when I only had one inch of hair the curls were really loose. I guess the texture changes a little based on the length of your hair. well not really texture change, but the curl seems different I guess..


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your input everybody.

I have not perfected the process of texlaxing at a satisfying level. Ever.
Relaxers- bone straight ones- do not work for me, as I like to wash and go. I prefer to have options. 

My hair texture - 4a- is very thick and coily with varying sizes of curl. If I can manage it and loosen it naturally, to where I am comfortable styling and maintaining it without  trying to self texlax (because nobody but ME will do this), then I'm going to exhaust ALL possible options patiently before I give in again. It's an annoying process for me to continually grow out my hair, texlax, mess it up (pre-LHCF) and then have to start all over again. There are techniques I am learning to tweak for the benefit of my hair and sanity that IF and WHEN I texlax again, I can properly apply them to maintain my hair. 

Honeslty, if my hair can get to at least APL or longer while I'm natural (even if it doesn't look so with shrinkage), and I can manage it better, then I'll be happy. I want to work with and enhance my God given texture, and give it its full due and opportunity to shine before I plop down on an easier, lifelong alternative. I don't want to have to transition ever again.


----------



## MonPetite (Jul 29, 2008)

ajargon02 said:


> Ya'll, help me understand,if you don't like your god given texture,change it with a texlax?
> 
> *What pray tell are you getting at here? And why reference my post, especially with our being natural.*
> 
> ...


 
..........


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Baking soda has significantly loosened my texture.  For me it's the key to retaining length.  If hair is too coily, the natural sebum, which IMHO is the ultimate protector and keeps moisture in, can not be adequately spread.  Hence, hair  doesn't retain moisture very well and tends to get dry and break off easily --

I am 4ab so my coils are naturally tight and naturally dry.  If I am to make gains, I need to find a way to loosen and moisturize.


----------



## aja1121 (Jul 29, 2008)

My hair is heat-stretched/damaged not by choice, but from constant straightening without heat protectants and deep conditioning.  However, my hair is not "damaged" that much as far as split ends, breakage, thin ends etc.  The only problem is reversion.


----------



## Christa438 (Jul 29, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> My hair is heat-stretched/damaged not by choice, but from constant straightening without heat protectants and deep conditioning. However, my hair is not "damaged" that much as far as split ends, breakage, thin ends etc. The only problem is reversion.


 

Damaged...what damage?  Looks gorgeous to me!


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not trying to start something.... but doesn't direct heat cause some amount of damage to the hair over time no matter how well you look after the hair. Because it will cause bonds in the hair to break with continued use? Correct me in I'm wrong but I mean damage in the same way that relaxed hair is damaged hair = it has had a permanent change to the bonds that naturally exist.

Please don't shoot me


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Baking soda has significantly loosened my texture. For me it's the key to retaining length. If hair is too coily, the natural sebum, which IMHO is the ultimate protector and keeps moisture in, can not be adequately spread. Hence, hair doesn't retain moisture very well and tends to get dry and break off easily --
> 
> *I am 4ab so my coils are naturally tight and naturally dry. If I am to make gains, I need to find a way to loosen and moisturize.*


 
ITA 100% 

I'm experiencing big tangles, and although my hair is not chronically dry, I have yet to find the right moisturizer. I feel to quickly jump into a texlax is playing it cheap unless I look into as many options as possible.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

aja1121 said:


> My hair is heat-stretched/damaged not by choice, but from constant straightening without heat protectants and deep conditioning. However, my hair is not "damaged" that much as far as split ends, breakage, thin ends etc. The only problem is reversion.


 
*Off topic:  WOW @ your siggy pic, aja1121!*

*You are making EXCELLENT PROGRESS!!*


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 29, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I stumbled upon some things in the last nine months that did loosen my texture considerably. The first thing was yogurt. I had a huge container of it in my fridge, so I went searching all over the internet for benefits of yogurt conditioning and then proceeded to add some to my conditioner one day. My hair felt so silky that I did it two more times that same week and three times the following week. After that I noticed how loose my texture was, so I started researching this "phenomenon" which led me to the lime and coconut milk thread and that is where I found that yogurt does indeed loosen ones curl pattern -- likely because of the lactic acid it contains. I did the yogurt for about four months with great results, but the last time I ran out in February, I just never bought anymore.
> 
> Other things that have loosened my curl pattern have been the baking soda treatments and my aphogee treatments (see Naturals Let Talk Protein thread). However, the thing I believe that has loosened my curl/wave pattern the most and kept it loose is my use of food grade aloe vera. I started using it the second week in January and use on my hair (and scalp) nightly. When I noticed around March or April that my hair never poufed out anymore and hangs down and that I can now wear my hair down without the use of heat, I started researching again and that is when I learned that aloe vera contains lactic acid.


 
I use dietary grade Aloe Vera as part of my moisture spritz - I didn't realize it contained Lactic Acid. :scratchch


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Baking soda has significantly loosened my texture. For me it's the key to retaining length. If hair is too coily, the natural sebum, which IMHO is the ultimate protector and keeps moisture in, can not be adequately spread. Hence, hair doesn't retain moisture very well and tends to get dry and break off easily --
> 
> I am 4ab so my coils are naturally tight and naturally dry. If I am to make gains, I need to find a way to loosen and moisturize.


 
Very interesting post...what exactly is sebum?  I've read that the kinkier the hair texture, the harder it is for natural oils or anything that moisturizes hair to travel down the length of the entire hair shaft....thus kinkier hair is usually way more prone to dryness and breakage.  Have you found from experience that loosening your hair has helped with moisture?


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sebum is a natural oil/lubricant that your scalp produces. It is true that the kinkier and coilier the hair, the harder it is for the sebum to make it to the ends of each strand. I think this was the science behind that whole "100 strokes a night" thing when it came to brushing your hair. the brushing spread the natural oil throughout the hair, so it cleansed/stimulated the scalp, AND helped your hair condition. Of course if you have kinky/coily hair all that brushing is probably not an option. 

I think the consensus was that Jojoba Oil was the closest in consistency/make up to natural sebum.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 29, 2008)

vkb247 said:


> I'm not trying to start something.... but doesn't direct heat cause some amount of damage to the hair over time no matter how well you look after the hair. Because it will cause bonds in the hair to break with continued use? Correct me in I'm wrong but I mean damage in the same way that relaxed hair is damaged hair = it has had a permanent change to the bonds that naturally exist.
> 
> Please don't shoot me


 
I think *too much manipulation* and *improper usage of a heating appliances* causes damage. (i.e. dry, breaking and falling hair)

I also believe with proper education a person can keep all of the hair on their head with a relaxer. I've seen enough folks IRL and on this board doing it.

I recently caused my hair to "permanently" straighten by trying to use a curling iron after 10 years. I did not know what the heck I was doing with it... But after some conditioning and TLC my hair has returned to normal. It did not break or fall out.


----------



## 2inspireU (Jul 29, 2008)

Honestly anything that naturally loosen your curls is only temporary. Trust me I know. I did the coconut milk and lime overnight, and when I washed it out in the morning my hair was hanging! I loved it. My hair looked like how I wished my hair really was. However, after I added conditioner to my hair to wash out the coconut milk my hair shrunk back up like normal  If you do the coconut milk and lime overnight just rinse it out, but don't wash your hair with anything afterwards to keep your curls hanging.However, after your hair air dry you might have a tangled mess on your head.

I've used yogurt and lime which didn't really do anything for me except give me lusciously soft hair, which is the only reason I still use it.

I've also tried henna with locust powder, which loosened my curls but it was not permanent. I'm taking my chances with a texturizer, since I now know how to properly care for chemically treated hair.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

*Does anyone have before/after pics that show their natural vs loosened texture?*


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> Very interesting post...what exactly is sebum? I've read that the kinkier the hair texture, the harder it is for natural oils or anything that moisturizes hair to travel down the length of the entire hair shaft....thus kinkier hair is usually way more prone to dryness and breakage. Have you found from experience that loosening your hair has helped with moisture?


 
Absofreakinglutely!  When coils loosen into more of an s-curl pattern, your ability to distribute the sebum increases a million fold.  I can now use a brush 2X a week to distribute the natural oil and boy oh boy, there ain't no PRODUCT you can buy that keeps the moisture in like your own sebum.  I could not even dream of using a brush a year ago (snap, crackle pop).  Now, I have NO problem whatsoever, as a bonus, brushing in small sections STRAIGHTENS my hair naturally!


----------



## trinigul (Jul 29, 2008)

adw425 said:


> However, the thing I believe that has loosened my curl/wave pattern the most and kept it loose is my use of food grade aloe vera.  I started using it the second week in January and use on my hair (and scalp) nightly.  When I noticed around March or April that my hair never poufed out anymore and hangs down and that I can now wear my hair down without the use of heat, I started researching again and that is when I learned that aloe vera contains lactic acid.



Wow!  I can always find an answer here.

I was just looking at my hair this morning and wondering why is it just looking wavier/straighter.  I've been using my homemade aloe vera gel (w/ Irish Moss concoction) for quite a few months now.  And now I also know what's responsible for the buildup - I've just been washing my hair when I think it's too tacky...yikes!  What will I do during the winter?


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *Does anyone have before/after pics that show their natural vs loosened texture?*


 

I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Absofreakinglutely! When coils loosen into more of an s-curl pattern, your ability to distribute the sebum increases a million fold. I can now use a brush 2X a week to distribute the natural oil and boy oh boy, there ain't no PRODUCT you can buy that keeps the moisture in like your own sebum. I could not even dream of using a brush a year ago (snap, crackle pop). Now, I have NO problem whatsoever, as a bonus, *brushing in small sections STRAIGHTENS my hair naturally*!


 
*Reallllly....??? I learn something new every day on LHCF it seems!  *

*SUBSCRIBING TO THIS THREAD!.........................*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Absofreakinglutely! When coils loosen into more of an s-curl pattern, your ability to distribute the sebum increases a million fold. I can now use a brush 2X a week to distribute the natural oil and boy oh boy, there ain't no PRODUCT you can buy that keeps the moisture in like your own sebum. I could not even dream of using a brush a year ago (snap, crackle pop). Now, I have NO problem whatsoever, as a bonus, brushing in small sections STRAIGHTENS my hair naturally!


Just exactly how do you use the baking soda...I want to go home and try this!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *Does anyone have before/after pics that show their natural vs loosened texture?*



I'll see if I can dig some up. As I said earlier, I wasn't trying to do it on purpose, so I'm not sure how clear any of the before vs. after pics will be. 



CenteredGirl said:


> Absofreakinglutely!  When coils loosen into more of an s-curl pattern, your ability to distribute the sebum increases a million fold. * I can now use a brush 2X a week to distribute the natural oil and boy oh boy, there ain't no PRODUCT you can buy that keeps the moisture in like your own sebum.  *I could not even dream of using a brush a year ago (snap, crackle pop).  Now, I have NO problem whatsoever, as a bonus, *brushing in small sections STRAIGHTENS my hair naturally!*



You can brush your hair dry? I'm getting there, slowly but surely, but I'm SO not there yet......... I totally agree with you on the sebum - I soooo want to go water only at some point, but it's gonna be a slow process to get there.....

 Mine too - esp with the Denman! Shooooot.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *Does anyone have before/after pics that show their natural vs loosened texture?*


 
Years before yogurt
http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/pics_for_lhcf/6a06.html

After yogurt & honey
http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/yougurtandhoney/yogurtexture2084.html


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I'll see if I can dig some up. As I said earlier, I wasn't trying to do it on purpose, so I'm not sure how clear any of the before vs. after pics will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes Maam and it feels and looks soft and SHINY without breakage.  It gets better as time goes on.  My theory is that once you get a nice coat of sebum, the game is over for kinky hair.   Now that's what I call manageability!!!  SCORE!!!:2cool:


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Just exactly how do you use the baking soda...I want to go home and try this!!


 
I wash my hair with it weekly:

1TBSP BS to 1 C water

I DC with it:

1 TBSP in DC ( sit under hot dryer for one hour and 30 minutes), I do this once a month.

It's freaking amazing.


----------



## MonPetite (Jul 29, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Just exactly how do you use the baking soda...I want to go home and try this!!


 
I have a tutorial in my Drugstore album. See My Fotki.


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

ChocoKitty said:


> Years before yogurt
> http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/pics_for_lhcf/6a06.html
> 
> After yogurt & honey
> http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/yougurtandhoney/yogurtexture2084.html


 



That is a BIG difference!

THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Yes Maam and it feels and looks soft and SHINY without breakage.  It gets better as time goes on.  My theory is that once you get a nice coat of sebum, the game is over for kinky hair.   Now that's what I call manageability!!!  SCORE!!!:2cool:



Girl, you just gave me something new to work towards!!! 

Do you skip the shampoo, too?


----------



## zzirvingj (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> I wash my hair with it weekly:
> 
> 1TBSP BS to 1 C water
> 
> ...


 
*Baking soda can be used to DC?  I thought it was to be used for clarifying...*


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *Baking soda can be used to DC?  I thought it was to be used for clarifying...*



I'm lazy - so I DC, clarify, and wash all at once.  I try to not leave on BS overnight, but otherwise, it's fair game.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, you just gave me something new to work towards!!!
> 
> Do you skip the shampoo, too?[/quote]
> 
> Kinda - I don't wash with shampoos, just baking soda and water.


----------



## CenteredGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

zzirvingj said:


> *Baking soda can be used to DC? I thought it was to be used for clarifying...*


 
Littlegoldenlamb gave me the idea.  It's a DC/texture loosening formula.  Works for me.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> JustKiya said:
> 
> 
> > Girl, you just gave me something new to work towards!!!
> ...



*nod* Makes sense - that will still disturb the sebum less than shampoo will, is my thought.....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> Absofreakinglutely! When coils loosen into more of an s-curl pattern, your ability to distribute the sebum increases a million fold. I can now use a brush 2X a week to distribute the natural oil and boy oh boy, there ain't no PRODUCT you can buy that keeps the moisture in like your own sebum. I could not even dream of using a brush a year ago (snap, crackle pop). Now, I have NO problem whatsoever, as a bonus, brushing in small sections STRAIGHTENS my hair naturally!


 

HAAAA! MY GIRL!

Thanks for clearing things up on this............. I have not used shampoo - either in months.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Mar 14, 2009)

ChocoKitty said:


> Years before yogurt
> http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/pics_for_lhcf/6a06.html
> 
> After yogurt & honey
> http://public.fotki.com/Chocokitty77/yougurtandhoney/yogurtexture2084.html


 How long have u been using before you noticed a texture change?


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 14, 2009)

Use the caramel treatment: honey, molasses, banana, and jojoba oil. Also when it's dry apply an oil that is not to heavy for your hair.


----------



## Lebiya (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok for those who have tried these natural relaxers, what's your hair type?

These things seem to work nicely on anything beyond 4bxxzx, I'd seriously like to hear from more 4bzxzxz ers' who have tried this, and see b/a photos! 


ANYONE!!!?!??! 

I only want temp result JUST to detangle because my hair is braided 24/7


----------



## harrison (Mar 15, 2009)

Lebiya said:


> Ok for those who have tried these natural relaxers, what's your hair type?
> 
> These things seem to work nicely on anything beyond 4bxxzx, I'd seriously like to hear from more 4bzxzxz ers' who have tried this, and see b/a photos!
> 
> ...


 
I've used the coconut/lime/honey/cholesterol conditioner mix. It works well for softening the dry crunchy 4 xyz hair that I have. The more frequently used(2-3x per week) the better the results. But in my experience it has not taken my 4xyz to a 3 b or c. If you want to see my results with the lime, send me a pm and I'll give you the link to my fotki.

Coconut cream/yogurt/oil mix works really nice too.. again at softening the hair, making it a little bit easier to detangle, But again, no 4x to 3c curl transition for me. That has been my personal experience.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a good thread. I find just drying my hair stretched by either braids, banding, twists or roller sets (under the dryer for roller sets) help to relax my curls a great deal.  I always dry my hair stretched in some fashion and that has worked well for me.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 15, 2009)

CenteredGirl said:


> Yes Maam and it feels and looks soft and SHINY without breakage. It gets better as time goes on. My theory is that once you get a nice coat of sebum, the game is over for kinky hair. Now that's what I call manageability!!! SCORE!!!:2cool:


 I actually think this would work for me, my only challenge is that I'm addicted to SLS free shampoo because of my working out and sweating and using sulpher growth aids...I have to wash that funk out off my scalp after a week...  LOL

I can smell my "dirt" as soon as the rinse water hits my hair. I have been washing in loose braids and using a squirt bottle to only get my scalp so I'm not shampooing my hair directly, just letting the suds wash down and get the hair.   I don't have a bit of dryness now that I do this but I hve to think on this no shampoo method because I know its true....:scratchch


----------

